# Jack



## J Collingridge (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,

Ive been playing around with Helicon Focus and thought id share my first attempt







Any comments greatly appreciated 

J


----------



## rallysman (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome enough to make me google what that is!!! Nice work!


----------



## Jeepin59 (Dec 31, 2009)

Makes me thirsty....I guess you got the effect you were looking for.....go luck and drink responsively!!!


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 31, 2009)

Great shot!


----------



## J Collingridge (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------

